# LawnOto. Looks very interesting



## frekwentflier (Oct 27, 2020)

This just popped up on a Facebook ad. I already have a normal sprinkler system, but I figured I'd post this here in case anybody might find it useful.

If this actually works, it might be cheaper than an inground system. I wonder how far it could actually shoot a stream of water.

https://otolawn.com/


----------



## superkaz661 (Apr 19, 2019)

Interesting concept. Says max 30 feet at 50psi.


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

That looks pretty cool! If I had a smaller yard, I'd totally try one out.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Looks like a great product for small lawns if it works well.


----------

